# Greyhound Stadium, Portsmouth



## recrudesce (Oct 24, 2010)

Me and a friend headed to Portsmouth to see some old landing craft (I'll post that up as well) but ended up having some issues getting to them. The only way we worked out was through an old greyhound racetrack.

So, here are some of the pictures of the stadium. Click the smaller pictures to see the larger version on Flickr. Apologies if I've misinterpreted any rules - if I have let me know and I'll correct :]


























Thanks for looking
- Russ.


----------



## boxer666 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Good pics*

The last picture with the fox is classic! I wonder if it saw the rabbit?
Great pictures that show the place in decline.

Boxer666


----------



## recrudesce (Oct 24, 2010)

boxer666 said:


> The last picture with the fox is classic! I wonder if it saw the rabbit?
> Great pictures that show the place in decline.
> 
> Boxer666



he got bored before the first corner and just filtered off the track. i'm glad i didn't bet on him ;]


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 24, 2010)

Interesting - didn't know this place has closed down. Thanks for posting. Like the fox


----------



## recrudesce (Oct 24, 2010)

closed in april this year i believe. it's quite a state considering. i think the locals seem to be pulling it apart !
if you look at google maps, there's loads of buildings that are shown that no longer exist in my pictures.

shame


----------



## 227angrydonkeys (Oct 25, 2010)

nice. i saw the pics of those landing craft the other day. must go get inside them soon i think


----------



## recrudesce (Oct 25, 2010)

There's currently ropes hanging off the back of one of them. Wouldn't be too hard to get up, but getting down might be a struggle. 

I wanna sit in the cockpit!


----------



## recrudesce (Nov 17, 2010)

got my film shots processed


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 17, 2010)

D. M. Tagg & Son...Sign Shop.  Graffiti signs, no doubt! 
Loving the gorgeous fox.


----------



## recrudesce (Nov 17, 2010)

he was very accepting of us. didn't seem spooked by us walking around at all !


----------



## ceejam (Nov 17, 2010)

Amazing shots of the fox, well done


----------

